# Funny Coast Guard Ribbing



## Messy1 (Dec 7, 2007)

This is a funny story told to me by a freind of mine who served in the Marines in the Middle East. He is the bar manager for a local American Legion here is Iowa. He was giving quite a bit of grief to a fellow legion member who served in the Coast Guard during Vietnam I believe. The members of the Legion on hand were giving each other a hard time about which branch of service was better, and this gentleman wh served in the Coast Guard is the only member of this Legion Post to have served in the Coast Guard, so he gets a ton of crap, but he gives it right back too from what I have been told. Thought you guys would get a kick out of this. 

My buddy Chad had just received some sort of Marines or Jughead comment from the CG vet. So Chad let him have it.

Chad says," There is no way that you were served in the Coast Guard!

"I sure as hell did!" replies the CG Vet.

"There's no way! Your too Short!" (This CG vet is only like 5' 6" ish by the way!)

"What do you mean I'm too short! What the hell is that got to do with anything?" asks the CG vet.

"Well'' responds Chad," How did you get by the height requirement?"

"Height requirement? What's that!"

"Yes, the height requirement. CG regualitons say you have to be at 5' 10" tall!

"What the hell is that for? I have never heard of anything like that. why do they want you to be at least that tall?" asks the CC vet.

MY buddy Chad who had been setting him up then unloaded on him.

"The Coast Guard wants you at least that tall so that in case a Coast Gaurd boat were to sink,the crew could just walk back to shore, and there would be no chance of anymone drowning!"

The whole Legion erupted into a huge round of laughter, and the poor CG vet stills hears about it to this day!

It was all done in good fun!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 7, 2007)

Coast Guard = Pond Pussies


----------

